# Offset Detailing Essex Brand New 17 Plate VW Golf R In Lapis Blue - DEALER HELL



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
A simple wash and prep with a decent wax on this brand new Golf R in Lapis Blue ended up with me needing 4 pints and a lie down. Arrived to see the car still wrapped but sat next to a busy roundabout with the rear wrap that covered the boot flapping about in the wind, thinking about the mental storm we had this week I cringed and had the salesman car bring round to the wash bay, after about a 20 minute wait :/

This was a right treat, no one spoke any English, some old dear went to work on a 66 plate Amarok with a broom (picture below). Asking where the tap was to do my buckets she just pointed and what could only be described as week old Minestrone soup with a sponge in it. I eventually found the water supply and began my wash down process thus getting in two huge arguements with their valeters and their daft boss saying I was taking too long, so told them to F off out of it. "That's why I don't do mobile/dealership outings I thought!" Carefully dried and brought out into the sun.

Where the wrap had been hitting the bootlid these incredible defects where left all along the bootlid and the tops of the spoiler on each side. Called the customer who was gutted, and me myself felt very sorry for the dealer. Salesman didn't seem fussed at all.

After surviving hell, I was lucky to bring it indoors where employees of this dealership told me incredible stories of lucky escapes where customers haven't noticed marks on their new cars. Asbolutely ridiculous.

I'd have liked to of taken more pictures of the wash bay as it was hurrendous, but "we haven't time to wash the cars properly" in broken English.

Finished in Dodo Juice Supernatural and Zaino Z8.

A few pictures and video below I escaped.

HD VIDEO






PICTURES

Damage from the wraps, customer was notified so no idea how this will end up with the dealership!


Finished shots.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeez yikes! Just what you want on your brand new car :doublesho. Nice golf, like the colour.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I do a lot of windscreens for the local jaguar Land Rover dealership and it's horrendous. 
So much silicon spray..

Hopefully he gets this sorted out, and gets to put you to work getting the best out of it!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely colour, nice job.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

nice colour, great result


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

That is the reason when I got my new amarok truck in December I told dealer I want it straight off transporter to me,,which he did & has only been washed with the 2bm & I got chance to decon,,clay polish & finish with nebula wax last Saturday.

Andy


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Had the same problem with a Golf R Variant, and the paint finish from factory better if we don't talk about it..

Good job!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lurvely! I do miss mine. :thumb:

At least this one wasn't damaged at the dealers, resprayed in a back street body shop resulting in two tone paint. Lapis blue is very difficult to match, even VW couldn't match it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quality work Daryl as usual :detailer:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

sounds like you had an epic day out! great work on a cracking car!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

6stw said:


> sounds like you had an epic day out! great work on a cracking car!


Worst dealership ever. Cheers!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great job :thumb: I saw a new black M3 once washed with a brush at a main BMW dealer :doublesho, shocked me then and could have even been before i found DW


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> great job :thumb: I saw a new black M3 once washed with a brush at a main BMW dealer :doublesho, shocked me then and could have even been before i found DW


Yeah the salesman there aren't even bothered as it's an external company who seem to have valeters at all dealerships now so any problems it goes to them. Terrible really.


----------

